# I just wanna say...SEAN ELLIOT IS A SCUMBAG.



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

As horribe as we played...Elliot was making jokes in the pre game about how bad we (blazers) are. in the 4th qtr he said "fans are leaving to watch the game (rose bowl) and why shouldnt they...these are the Portland Trailblazers.)! He also went on to say that you can afford to "take a night off" vs the Portland Trailblazers too. I watched the game on Spurs TV...I wanted to punch Elliot in the face. 

Sean Elliot is just a PUNK who should watch the tape of xmas day when the PISTONS KICKED THE CRAP OUT OF HIS SPURS. Its one thing to be a homer but to be a bad winner and just sit there and bash another franchise should get his sorry *** fired.


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

Was Sean wrong in anything he said? The Blazers stink and everybody knows it. Take offense when somebody says something incorrect.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Thuloid said:


> Was Sean wrong in anything he said? The Blazers stink and everybody knows it. Take offense when somebody says something incorrect.


Yeah...I mean, think about it. Would you rather watch ONE HELLUVA FOOTBALL GAME, or a spurs/blazers blowout?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I didn't hear him but it is rather unlike Sean Elliot's personality. Besides an announcer's job is to tell the truth, no matter how brutal it is. Maybe he went overboard, but however maybe he was just doing his job.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Back to your home troll. By the way, the Spurs have 3 championships, how many do you guys have? Are there any on the horizon for your team either? Didn't think so. Have a nice day.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

mixum said:


> As horribe as we played...Elliot was making jokes in the pre game about how bad we (blazers) are. in the 4th qtr he said "fans are leaving to watch the game (rose bowl) and why shouldnt they...these are the Portland Trailblazers.)! He also went on to say that you can afford to "take a night off" vs the Portland Trailblazers too. I watched the game on Spurs TV...I wanted to punch Elliot in the face.
> 
> Sean Elliot is just a PUNK who should watch the tape of xmas day when the PISTONS KICKED THE CRAP OUT OF HIS SPURS. Its one thing to be a homer but to be a bad winner and just sit there and bash another franchise should get his sorry *** fired.



Puhlease, give me a break. He can say whatever the hell he wants to. Just look at Barkley, he'll trash on teams and players like it's no tomorrow. As an announcer in their shoes, they can say whatever they want.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Yeah...I mean, think about it. Would you rather watch ONE HELLUVA FOOTBALL GAME, or a spurs/blazers blowout?


know who i picked to win the Rose Bowl? Who Cares University.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

mixum said:


> As horribe as we played...Elliot was making jokes in the pre game about how bad we (blazers) are. in the 4th qtr he said "fans are leaving to watch the game (rose bowl) and why shouldnt they...these are the Portland Trailblazers.)! He also went on to say that you can afford to "take a night off" vs the Portland Trailblazers too. I watched the game on Spurs TV...I wanted to punch Elliot in the face.
> 
> Sean Elliot is just a PUNK who should watch the tape of xmas day when the PISTONS KICKED THE CRAP OUT OF HIS SPURS. Its one thing to be a homer but to be a bad winner and just sit there and bash another franchise should get his sorry *** fired.


Funny post.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i watched this game and i heard the comment he said and it wasnt that bad, its just like ezealen said aboubt would you rather watch any blowout regulare season game or a championship game thats really close


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> know who i picked to win the Rose Bowl? Who Cares University.



Funny, I picked the same University! But I then later realized theres no such thing. =(


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

LOL tell us how you really feel!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

portland fans apologize for the poster who claimed he was a blazer fan but constantly trolled the boards. He's gone now (for good this time).


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

bITTER FOR MEMORIAL DAY MIRACLE.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sean Elliot is like every other color guy. Mike Smith for the Clippers is an example, it's analysts like these that make the games worth watching be it a 30 point lead, or a 30 point deficit. Be it the last game of the year or be it a pre-season.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


qrich1fan said:


> Sean Elliot is like every other color guy. Mike Smith for the Clippers is an example, it's analysts like these that make the games worth watching be it a 30 point lead, or a 30 point deficit. Be it the last game of the year or be it a pre-season.


i think ralph lawler and sean would make a good duo for broadcasting


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Sean Elliot is a lot like Steve Kerr as a broadcaster, the difference is that Elliot holds an allegence to the Spurs since he's broadcasting for them, and Kerr is on TNT. Elliot makes some comments that I'm sure the opposing fans get a little annoyed by, but what do you expect from the commentators from another team? Really? I know this especially since I have NBA League Pass and get to hear some of these guys almost every night.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> bITTER FOR MEMORIAL DAY MIRACLE.


Ha! You know what? That's probably it! :biggrin: 

BTW, you have your caps lock on


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Don't hate the guy, commentary people are allowed to be biased.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

WTChan said:


> Don't hate the guy, commentary people are allowed to be biased.



As long as they are doing commentary for a certain team. Guys on ESPN and TNT can't be biased.


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

mixum said:


> As horribe as we played...Elliot was making jokes in the pre game about how bad we (blazers) are. in the 4th qtr he said "fans are leaving to watch the game (rose bowl) and why shouldnt they...these are the Portland Trailblazers.)! He also went on to say that you can afford to "take a night off" vs the Portland Trailblazers too. I watched the game on Spurs TV...I wanted to punch Elliot in the face.
> 
> Sean Elliot is just a PUNK who should watch the tape of xmas day when the PISTONS KICKED THE CRAP OUT OF HIS SPURS. Its one thing to be a homer but to be a bad winner and just sit there and bash another franchise should get his sorry *** fired.


Get a grip. Sean was right about what he said. The Blazers stink and you know it.


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

Hap said:


> portland fans apologize for the poster who claimed he was a blazer fan but constantly trolled the boards. He's gone now (for good this time).


Don't worry about it. One guy does not speak for an entire fan-base.


----------



## Personfan (Dec 27, 2003)

If you think about it.. this guy was probably just frustrated with his team and then the Sean Elliot comment pushed him over the edge.

Cut the guy some slack, being a Blazers fan wouldn't be easy.


----------

